
Show HN: Free app to export your site's design tokens to code - kilian
https://superposition.design
======
kilian
Hey everyone, author here. I built Superposition because I think too few
people have the access to the benefits that having a design system gives them,
either due to time and budget constraints, or due to (client) design maturity.

I want to make it possible for everyone to enjoy the benefits that a design
system gives them, like speed and consistency. And I'm releasing it for free.

Superposition is the first step towards this vision: A super easy way to use
the design tokens that are already part of a website. You can export them to
code or use them in our Adobe XD plugin, with more coming soon.

The end goal is for Superposition to take you from website to design system in
a single app.

------
tim_elium
Cool product! Thanks for sharing! Also love you core product!!!

------
mtmail
20 min ago I added my email address and clicked "get app". The page talks
about free download, am I missing the download option?

~~~
kilian
Sorry! After clicking on "get app", the form updates and you select your OS
and then press "Download".

~~~
mtmail
Thanks a lot! So error on my side. I used a second browser because the
newsletter signup was blocked by my adblocker. I must have closed that too
fast.

edit: just tested the app, looks awesome

